# New Jersey Support/Self Help Group



## LifeIsGood (Jan 29, 2012)

We run a 13-week series designed to be goal focused (self-help) and supportive. The first meeting is introductory. We are currently meeting in 3 locations in south/central Jersey and hope to expand. If you need a support group, or if you have made enough progress with your own SAD and would like to run one, please cotact us. The format is based on a professionally produced series, with some new approaches added, and practice of individual goals by members. The only way to overcome is is to set some goals and practice. We are here to help!
[email protected]; www.findyourvoicenj.org


----------

